
One Woman's Brilliant “Fuck You” to Wikipedia Trolls - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/one-womans-brilliant-fuck-you-to-wikipedia-trolls-aab4107d374b#.68id7x6dn
======
jmcdiesel
When people say that females are equal in America or that systemic sexism
isn't still a thing, they forget that what constitutes america is more than
the actual laws in place... the practical experience is far more important to
focus on...

------
gigatexal
Good for her. It's a shame there are some men (usually men) who are so
insecure they think to -- via the anonymity afforded them by the internet --
harass women like this.

